# "Blue Tread"?  something new to me



## johnstonga (Sep 9, 2017)

Just attended my first Owner Update in Ten+ Years as part of a Party Weekend.*

No hard sell ... it was actually a net positive ..... the rep did repeatedly mentioned  "Blue Tread" (or something similar) that I should explore further. 

Didn't give me an explanation of  "Blue Tread" other than I could use maintenance fees to help solve my "problem" of needing to rent about 500K more points a year from Wyndham to meet my needs.

So is this something "new" or something "old" that I missed over last 10 years ..... or something fanciful.

Thanks.   GAJ


*I'm from Arkansas and went with my father to Fairfield Bay presentation about Fifty years ago.
Never bought any Fairfield until after points were introduced in the 1990's & have been Platinum for about 20 years.
Told them I am closer to "Ovation" than I am to buying more points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2017)

If you do a search for Blue Thread you will find articles about Wyndhams strategic push to tie the wyndham portfolio of business together with the "blue thread" which is Wyndhams hotel loyalty program.  

https://skift.com/2017/04/27/wyndham-is-finally-harnessing-its-global-scale-via-loyalty/

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...-industry-veteran-michael-brown-lead-vacation


----------



## ronparise (Sep 9, 2017)

Wyndham is a big company with hotels they own, and hotels that they dont own (franchises like Ramada Inn) several different timeshare companies, and vacation rental companies. They want to sell timeshares to their hotel customers and rental customers and they want us timeshare owners to stay at their hotels for short stays or when we need to be in an area where there are no timeshares

So they need something that ties together all the various parts of the company,,, and they have it The Wyndham rewards program is the Blue Thread that ties it all together


----------



## johnstonga (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks, tschwa2,  I only searched this forum and got a Void.

Based on what I read, looks like I ought to study a little on the Wyndham site on what the 2015+ revamping of the "Loyalty" program means for us owners.
Every time over last 20 yrs I've looked at similar moves -- Plus Partners was latest I recall evaluating -- they did not make dollars/sense for me.

On face of it, doesn't sound like it is a 'magic bullet' that would reduce my costs of renting 500K points a year @ $8/K which is only about $1/K more than my total cost of my 1.1 million owner points.

Now if some owner needs to dump points at $7/k to make me off season reservations in Wmsburg ... I am all ears!

GAJ



tschwa2 said:


> If you do a search for Blue Thread you will find articles about Wyndhams strategic push to tie the wyndham portfolio of business together with the "blue thread" which is Wyndhams hotel loyalty program.
> 
> https://skift.com/2017/04/27/wyndham-is-finally-harnessing-its-global-scale-via-loyalty/
> 
> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...-industry-veteran-michael-brown-lead-vacation


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2017)

johnstonga said:


> Thanks, tschwa2,  I only searched this forum and got a Void.
> 
> Based on what I read, looks like I ought to study a little on the Wyndham site on what the 2015+ revamping of the "Loyalty" program means for us owners.
> Every time over last 20 yrs I've looked at similar moves -- Plus Partners was latest I recall evaluating -- they did not make dollars/sense for me.
> ...


Of course it does, it's called "fuzzy math"  Was that a Bush legacy or some other president?   All you need to do is get the credit card (a part of the blue thread) and charge about $100,000 a month and it will cover your MF's.


----------



## DeeDibble (Sep 14, 2017)

They keep bugging me to come back for 30 minutes because they just texted me today and said " I was told we were able to get the entitlement reopened for the Anniversary......".  I just really feel like it's all a bunch of BS and that it really boils down to they want us to just buy more points.   I believe they are going to say " you will absolutely be able to cancel and rebook and get your discounts like before if you do this..."


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 14, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Of course it does, it's called "fuzzy math"  Was that a Bush legacy or some other president?   All you need to do is get the credit card (a part of the blue thread) and charge about $100,000 a month and it will cover your MF's.



That was HW criticizing Reagonomics in the 1980 election campaign.


----------

